# ENT Specialist urgent



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,

we've got our son having sleep apnea and looking for a good ENT dr. Can someone sugest a decent one. we heard for Dr John McEwan that he is prety good but any imput will be much appreciated.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we've got our son having sleep apnea and looking for a good ENT dr. Can someone sugest a decent one. we heard for Dr John McEwan that he is prety good but any imput will be much appreciated.


I hope this website (doctor-dubai.com) will help you: Find a Doctor, Search Doctor In Dubai, Medical and General Information Portal | Dubai, UAE.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

vagtsio said:


> we heard for Dr John McEwan that he is prety good but any imput will be much appreciated.


I've heard people say good words about him too. *HUGS*. All the best.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Red_Nosed said:


> I've heard people say good words about him too. *HUGS*. All the best.


thank you all for your imput. we are going to make an apointment with Dr McEwan this week. it looks that he is going for an operation so fingers crossed. 

still any comments on this will be much appreciated. 

vagtsio


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for this post, I need to see an ENT too


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Dr.Marc Mueller - Main
he's very good...I found him from an Internet search and he was the third ENT specialist I went to see and by far the best. He sat down with me and explained in detail (but in English) what was wrong, how he can help (and even drew diagrams). I felt like he knew what he was talking about, he was confident and it made me feel comfortable. His receptionists and assistants are also realy friendly and welcoming.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought to write and let you people know my opinion on this so others that might need an ENT have a feedback. 
We saw Dr McEwan and guys i have to say he is amazing. We ended up our son having an operation as the apnea was severe and Dr McEwan did a great job. We were petrified but he did make the whole experience for us as parents but more importantly for our son trouble free. We totaly recoment him and we ve got no reservations whatsoever. Just one word brilliant doctor...


----------

